# tugboat Willy



## johan belsing (Jun 2, 2013)

I am looking for spare parts for Nohab polar MF4


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Johan....
Have you looked under the bed? (Jester)


----------



## johan belsing (Jun 2, 2013)

what??


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, I was just joking, you said that you were looking for something, and I was asking (As a joke) If you had looked for it under your bed. 
Welcome aboard, and I'm sure you will get some real help in your search


----------



## johan belsing (Jun 2, 2013)

okey! (Thumb) thanks!


----------

